# Please Identify P-51



## JTchicago (Sep 29, 2010)

This is a picture of my father on the wing of a P51 at an airfield in Wurnburg, Germany; 1945. I believe he was with the 100th Airdrome formerly at the Base Air Depot 2, Warton, Eng. Facts are pretty sketchy as he is having trouble recalling. All I have is what was written on the back of the image; 'Wurnburg, Germany'.

Any input on the aircraft, pilot would be very appreciated. 

Thanks, Marcus


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 29, 2010)

looks like the call number is either C 0 - ?, C O - ?, or C Q - ?. straight colors on the nose....my quickie search came up with nothing but i am sure the guys here will sort it out pretty quick.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2010)

I've found a number of P-51's named "Dottie" but they are all painted in a ddifferent way. Still searching.


----------



## tail end charlie (Sep 29, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> I've found a number of P-51's named "Dottie" but they are all painted in a ddifferent way. Still searching.




Ive blown it up and it looks more like a "G" and an "O" or"Q" on the tail is what looks like a "y" or "g"
and a cartoon of a mans head with a hat.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 29, 2010)

I think the most likely Squadron Code is "GQ" belonging to the 355th FS.

CQ and GO are bomber squadrons and I don't have a CO in me few referecnes. Besides, the first letter looks like a G to me.

I can't find any "Wurnburg" on Google Earth or in my Atlas but the 355th German bases, according to Wiki, were:

Mainz-Finthen Airdrome (ALG Y-64), Ober-Olm, Germany, c. April 4, 1945
Ansbach Airdrome, Germany (ALG R-82), May 1, 1945
Herzogenaurach Airdrome , Germany (ALG R-29), c. May 15, 1945 – February 15, 1946

{EDIT} Nose would have been a solid blue colour at that time, which could also be a clue to your pic.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2010)

I wonder if it actually is "Wurzburg", Germany


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 29, 2010)

That's what Google Earth thinks you're looking for but there is a Wurnburg as it gets Google hits. Just can't find it on a map.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 29, 2010)

I believe Erich and Drgndg are very familiar with the 355FG. You might want to PM them Chicago. I believe they are members of the 355FG Association.


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 29, 2010)

That is, if it is indeed the 355th. That was my best guess based on the photo.


----------



## Erich (Sep 29, 2010)

the prop and nose band are blue the code is GQ, Dottie is from the 9th AF 355th sqdn, 354th fighter group the "Pioneer Mustang" group

the squadron badge of the brown faced bulldog with yellow helmet and wings is on the tail. in May of 45 it was at Ansbach.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 30, 2010)

Well done Erich!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 30, 2010)

Beat me to it !


----------



## Erich (Sep 30, 2010)

I have much on the 354th Mustang grp it was not too hard to spot, even thought I had the pilot of Dottie pegged but ..................alas. the fg started it's career in my state flying P-39's before off to England where it's P-51B's really started to make a dent in the LW in December 43


----------



## JTchicago (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry, I have been away helping that 89 year old fella on the P51. 


Thanks to all you gents! your input is GREATLY appreciated. Many thanks to ERICH!

Blessings!


----------



## drgondog (Oct 11, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I believe Erich and Drgndg are very familiar with the 355FG. You might want to PM them Chicago. I believe they are members of the 355FG Association.



The Mustang is a 355FS/354FG ship during occupation in summer 1945. 

The 354FG had 353/355/356FS the 355FG had 354/357 and 358FS. Both thses groups were activated late 1942.


----------



## JTchicago (Oct 11, 2010)

drgondog said:


> The Mustang is a 355FS/354FG ship during occupation in summer 1945.
> 
> The 354FG had 353/355/356FS the 355FG had 354/357 and 358FS. Both thses groups were activated late 1942.




Thanks very much, drgondog!


----------



## jugggo (Oct 12, 2010)

Erich said:


> the prop and nose band are blue the code is GQ, Dottie is from the 9th AF 355th sqdn, 354th fighter group the "Pioneer Mustang" group
> 
> the squadron badge of the brown faced bulldog with yellow helmet and wings is on the tail. in May of 45 it was at Ansbach.



Hmm i thought the 352nd FG were the "Blue Nose Bodney" or is it the entire group that the fall under is blue nose also?


----------



## JTchicago (Oct 12, 2010)

Erich said:


> the prop and nose band are blue the code is GQ, Dottie is from the 9th AF 355th sqdn, 354th fighter group the "Pioneer Mustang" group
> 
> the squadron badge of the brown faced bulldog with yellow helmet and wings is on the tail. in May of 45 it was at Ansbach.




Would this be what you are speaking of, Erich?


----------



## drgondog (Oct 13, 2010)

jugggo said:


> Hmm i thought the 352nd FG were the "Blue Nose Bodney" or is it the entire group that the fall under is blue nose also?



That would be the "Blue Nose Bastards from Bodney" and all the nose/cowling were blue -


----------

